# Brand New Cruze Premier Hatch Engine startup noise



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, so, like the description says. 2017 Cruze Premier Hatchback startup noise. 

A little more behind this issue. I came out to my car, a few days ago, in the morning, after working all night, (8 hours) and walking up to my car, I remote started it, and I thought I heard what sounded like a horrific noise, coming from my car. The problem is, it only lasts a few seconds, at best, and it only does it on a cold start. Im talking about, after leaving the car parked, for 8 hours, or more. 66 degrees, out, this morning. So, this thing is going to be a bear to diagnose, unless they've heard it, already. Anticipating the car was going to make the noise, again, this morning, I was ready for it, and remote started it, while I was standing right next to it. This was the result. 

3,986 miles on the clock, car is 5 weeks old, and Im not the least bit happy.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I was able to get it to do it, again. 5 hours sitting, this time.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Best guess from hearing it sounds like the variable valve timing. I don’t think the turbo would be spoiling hard enough that early after start up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I’m actually more thinking it’s piston slap. But it may go away too quickly for it to be that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I hear a hydraulic whine......this is the oil pump at full output before the variable output plunger takes over (and drops) the oil pressure.
I might add, the first gen 1.4's also made this sound from time to time......my 12 eco did and both my Trax's (2015 and 2017) display this as well.....and I have heard the same sounds from the genII.
In conjunction, I also hear the cam chain tensioner taking up the slack......a gentle,secondary rattle type sound. This too is not abnormal and you may or may not even notice it.

If it becomes more pronounced (doubtful) or doesn't quiet down within a minute, there may be something to address, but at this time I'd say ignore it.

Rob


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds horrendous to be happening to a brand new car. And, it actually sounds like metal to metal. Which can’t possibly be good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Sounds horrendous to be happening to a brand new car. And, it actually sounds like metal to metal. Which can’t possibly be good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The whine sound?

Rob


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Robby said:


> The whine sound?
> 
> Rob


Watch the second video. Sounds like marbles bouncing around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I dunno, what I hear sounds kinda like a heat shield rattle. Our Camry makes a horrendous cam gear racket whenever it starts after sitting, and it sounds nothing like that whatsoever. Ecotec 2.4's sound very similar to that Toyota motor as well.

The wastegate actuator on the turbo is a known rattle point on the LE2, usually under acceleration around 3000-3500 RPM. Drive with the windows down and get on it a little bit at low speed.

A bit of whining on a cold start is normal, but never heard that noise from mine in the year I've owned it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Watch the second video. Sounds like marbles bouncing around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Second video highlights the cam chain sound before the tensioner takes up the slack.
Is this more pronounced since an oil change or are you still on the factory fill?

Of course, odd engine sounds before fully broken in are par for the course.......takes a while for all the bits to play nice together, some longer than others.
Since we are discussing sounds that essentially disappear after 15 seconds or so, there isn't much to fret over just yet.

Rob


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Robby said:


> Second video highlights the cam chain sound before the tensioner takes up the slack.
> Is this more pronounced since an oil change or are you still on the factory fill?
> 
> Of course, odd engine sounds before fully broken in are par for the course.......takes a while for all the bits to play nice together, some longer than others.
> ...


That actually makes plenty of sense, because, I started it, again, last night, with the hood open, this time, and thats where the sound was coming from the chain side of the motor. I guess it just had my ears more perked up, since it sounds pretty nasty, and there have already been plenty reports of engine troubles with the Gen 2. Ive put a combined total, of over 200,000 miles on 3 Gen 1 Ecos, and never had any actual engine troubles, or even noises out of the ordinary, save from some lifter ticking.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I just remembered something else that sounds like that, but normally doesn't happen to cars less than ten years old...A/C clutch drag, caused by weak springs and/or strong residual magnetism in the clutch.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

That’s what it sounded like to me. The A/C compressor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I got my first oil change done, today. The noise ended up being an exhaust spring clamp that came loose, and was rattling on the exhaust pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

